# Two clean-up drives in two small cities!



## silversaddle1 (Apr 24, 2017)

First one was in a city of less than 15,000 and second one was a city of 19,500 people. 35,690 pounds of computers, monitors, TV's (No CRT), keyboards, wire & cables, cell phones, stereos, pro audio equipment, etc.

Biggest surprise of the events was the mint set of Bose 501's and the vintage Kenwood amp that came with it. Lots of good old audio stuff as well, Polk Audio, Onkyo, Harmond-Karmen, etc. Lots of I-phones this time. 5 working I-pads, a small box of ceramic CPU's. Lots of cool stuff this time out. There was so much stuff it filled the shop and overflowed into the wife's horse barn! Good thing she isn't showing horses anymore!


----------



## crbaker41 (Apr 24, 2017)

nice score


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 24, 2017)

Incredible!
That looks like a great haul, glad you got it!

How long does it usually take you to get all that tore down and categorized?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't know how long it's going to take. If my son and wife get right on it, maybe a week. They can clean one about every 5 minutes and when they are on a roll it's hard for me to keep up. They tear them down, I sort and clean everything and keep the computers coming and the steel cases going. We're so good at it they should write a book on us!!! :lol:


----------



## kurtak (Apr 25, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> We're so good at it they should write a book on us!!! :lol:



Or a new DUCK (parts are flying :shock: ) Dynasty TV show :twisted: 8)  :lol: 

Nice score silversaddle :G :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 25, 2017)

Haha!

Thats an incredible rate scott. Very nice!
Sounds like you all have the tear down, down pat!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 25, 2017)

My wife pulls the hard drives at the clean-ups if the customer asks us to. I don't even try to mess around with them as she has tore apart soooooo many towers, she can pull drives with her eyes closed!


----------



## Davew0880 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello Everyone

I am newer to this and have been reading alot. I know this thread is old but I have a question.

Can you tell me how you personally run one of your clean-up drives like you do?

Advertising
Drop off/pick up methods
Etc...

I see you are in Iowa, I am in Maryland and know it would be good here, and in DC, VA, DE, and PA

Thanks


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Dave, work with your local government, church groups, Chamber of Commerace, etc. Most will get behind a clean-up drive and help advertise it. Small towns are good because it's easy to get the word out.

Pick a day to set up in a parking lot or park. Have a truck and large trailer on site to load stuff on as it rolls in. Try to sort as you go, computers, printers, etc. Have set hours you will be there. Be nice and tell people what all you take and encourage them to come back with more. Look good, clean cloths, clean shave, smile a lot and lots of thank you's.

Data destruction will be a question you will be asked alot. You will need some sort of method of destroying hard drives on site. Look into some used equipment on ebay. If you can't destroy them, do not take the drives. If you do take them, you will assume the risk of any data loss.

Have a place to land with all the treasures. Some of these drives we do last 4 days, so you have to have a place to go with the bounty every night.

Good luck and if you do one, post some photos!


----------



## Davew0880 (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow! Thank you so much for the information. It is amazing content and a pathway to a greater level of scrapping that I wish to achieve. I will certainly take some photos of my hauls and show my progress as I gain more skills. I will start working this game plan right away.

Dave


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 29, 2018)

I started with a hammer, two screwdrivers, and a beat up shortbox chevy.

Many moons ago.


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 29, 2018)

This forum needs the option of liking a post for posts like that ss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm not afraid to share information. We (my wife and I) started out with nothing and have built this company from the ground up. We've had help from customers who were understanding of growing pains, and we managed. I wish back then we could ask the questions that are asked of me. We didn't have the internet back then, it was all school of hard knocks. Buy hey, we're still learning!


----------



## anachronism (Mar 29, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> I started with a hammer, two screwdrivers, and a beat up shortbox chevy.
> 
> Many moons ago.



You had all that? Lord, you were lucky! I started out living in a shoe box and working from a drain outlet with only my bare hands to tear stuff apart....

You had luxury Scott- - luxury. 8) 8)


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't need to tell you the chevy didn't run, right. :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 29, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> I don't need to tell you the chevy didn't run, right. :lol:



What did you do, tow it with your bike?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 29, 2018)

jimdoc said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need to tell you the chevy didn't run, right. :lol:
> ...



Bike? We never even had a bike.


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 29, 2018)

Something like this I imagine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 29, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > silversaddle1 said:
> ...



So, you had people deliver the stuff to your truck, in your driveway.
I do that alot now.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Driveway?


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 29, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> Driveway?


Where you parked your house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Mar 30, 2018)

snoman701 said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Driveway?
> ...



Credit where it's due Sno. Dryness and irony at it's best. :lol: :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 30, 2018)

snoman701 said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Driveway?
> ...



Cardboard box, under a bridge, in Detroit, in the winter.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 30, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > silversaddle1 said:
> ...



Luxury- you had a bridge to put your box under...


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Not really, it was a railroad trestle.


----------



## gcdrummer02 (Mar 31, 2018)

Do you strip the boards or sell them as-is?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 1, 2018)

We tear them all down but we don't refine anything ourselves.


----------



## nickton (Apr 6, 2018)

wow. If only I had a farm with a barn.


----------

